# 212 vs. 412 cabs



## abyss258 (May 7, 2008)

So I'm getting a JSX head in very soon and I need some advice on cabs. I've only been using combos so far.. so this is a bit of a new subject for me. I'm not gigging that much at the moment, so I need to take that into account. I want to be gigging more though...

So... pros and cons of getting a 212 or 412 cab? I'm leaning towards a Vader 212, but I'm considering a 412 because I just love the amount of sound and range that you get. It doesn't sound like it's being directed at your legs only


----------



## dvnt88 (May 7, 2008)

Andrew,
I think the 4x12 will give you a fuller sound , I currently use a Randall RS125 XL (2 12's and 1 15) and sounds better than any cabinet I have tried . All depends on what sounds good to u.
The Vader cabs are sweet and have heard nothing but good things . 
Go with a 4x12 and you won't be disappointed. ")


----------



## kmanick (May 7, 2008)

I used to run my JSX head thru a Carvin Legacy 4X12 top loaded with V30's and it sounded great.
I've downsized to 2 2X12 cabs, a Recto 2X12 and an Avatar 2X12 loaded with C90's.
the 2 X12 cabs are a lot more managable at home, but they still get plenty loud.
You definitely get a bigger sound and more "ooomph" with a 4X12, but you can stack the 2X12's on top of each other and get close.


----------



## Randy (May 7, 2008)

I've got two 2x12" cabinets, but they're oriented vertically. To me, it seemed like the best of both worlds, because the size was more manageable, you can get the angled projection, a lot of the 4x12" acoustics are still present, and you can seperate the two cabinets for stereo applications.


----------



## ibznorange (May 7, 2008)

the 2 212 solution is awesome, just i like speakers with LOTS of low end in them, since im a low end fiend, and a smaller cab produces less bass due to the smaller amount of open air inside


----------



## Bound (May 7, 2008)

I hate lugging my 4x12 around


----------



## abyss258 (May 7, 2008)

Well I figured this. So the consensus is that I will get more "oomph" and bass response with the 412, but dragging it around is the problem.
Guess I will be getting a 4x12 

Thanks for the replies 

And how do you guys feel about slant vs straight cabs?

Edit: Ah, nevermind about that. Vader only sells a straight cab >_>


----------



## loktide (May 8, 2008)

I love the sound of my 412 but i hate carrying those 50+kg around...

A 212 would DEFINITELY be a huge plus as far as transportation goes.

Soundwise, i prefer 412s by far if not being mic'd.


----------



## Demeyes (May 8, 2008)

I've got a 4x12 but if I get a new head this summer I'm going to get a 2x12 for it. The 4X12 is really awkward to carry around, I've played through a 2X12 a few times and not noticed too much of a difference, but that was a big cab for a 2X12 so that might have had something to do with it.


----------



## budda (May 8, 2008)

get a 212.

wanna know how you make it sound huge? aim it up. get an amp stand or just lean it at 45 degrees against the wall.

my roomie first semester did this with all the combos we had in the room (3) and they all held up with my jsx


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 8, 2008)

4x12's have always had more depth to them, but are a pain to carry around. I'd still get a 4x12 though. Plenty loud, and get an attenuator and it's all good for home use!


----------



## FortePenance (May 8, 2008)

4x12 and 2 2x12s. 

Jokes, jokes...


----------



## newamerikangospel (May 8, 2008)

4x12s will let the resonance of the drivers and the cabinet pull up a lot more (you get that little "umph" when you are running your drive channel(s) ). But a 2x12 will (in all theory) will allow you to use the bass knob a little bit more without getting loose.

In my opinion, a set of bass heavy speakers (greenbacks, or fanes) in a smaller 2x12 sound awesome.


----------



## sealofcleansing (May 9, 2008)

get a 4x12. 2x12s just look wimpy and not to mention sound it. ive never heard a massive sounding 2x12. but i am used to full stacks so i could be biased


----------

